# Hey , I think I herd Something New



## Sci-Fi-Modeler (Mar 22, 2005)

Wasn't there something someplace about an Enterprise 1701-D in the works somewhere. Well I thought there was anyway. Perhaps i'm just wishing Too Hard then. After all the "D" is my Next all time Favorite Star Trek Star Ship you know. But perhaps they really are listening and will hear my plea and they will make the Enterprise "Galaxy Class" in 1/350 scale also.

And i'm gonna want to see a BORG CUBE to go with it

....Heee - Heee - Heee - Heee - Heee....


...Carl....


.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

You know that a Galaxy class in 1:350 scale would be around 6 feet long or larger? At that size, it would not be feasible to create for mass market.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Interesting, about the same size as the filming miniature.


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

jgoldsack said:


> You know that a Galaxy class in 1:350 scale would be around 6 feet long or larger? At that size, it would not be feasible to create for mass market.


 That'd put a Borg Cube at about...oh...the size of a house!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Someone on here has been working on a Galaxy-class kit that is somewhere around 1/350...the thing is fricking HUGE! Made of fiberglass with a steel internal armature.

On that note, I'd love to see the 1/1000 line continue with all the Enterprises...start with the D, then the E, then back to the C (my favorite),the Refit/A, and the B (with parts to build as testbed-Excelscior, in-service Excelscior, and Ent-B). Of course, then we'd have to get a 1/1000 Reliant, Defiant, Voyager, etc. ...


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

So may I ask ya' this, In REEL Life are the TOS 1701 and the NCC-D anywhere CLOSE to Similar Size? I mean IF they really exsisted. Or how Bout the NX and the Refit? WOULD they be Similar Sized? 

JOHN/LONFAN
Oh Finally,Would The old AMT/Ertl/Lindsey/Matchbox lol Trek Ships be in Correct Size to each other For Exsample the Original Three Ship Set, Were those guys in the Right scale with each other? THANKS


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

lonfan said:


> So may I ask ya' this, In REEL Life are the TOS 1701 and the NCC-D anywhere CLOSE to Similar Size? I mean IF they really exsisted. Or how Bout the NX and the Refit? WOULD they be Similar Sized?
> 
> JOHN/LONFAN
> Oh Finally,Would The old AMT/Ertl/Lindsey/Matchbox lol Trek Ships be in Correct Size to each other For Exsample the Original Three Ship Set, Were those guys in the Right scale with each other? THANKS



If they really exisited, the TOS E would be about the size of one of teh nacelles of the Ent-D.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

WOW Ya' just don't get that Feeling from watching them on the Screen BUT thanks for the Info!

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

The _Galaxy_ - class was designed to be twice as long 
as the original _Constitution_ - class, with eight times 
the interior space.


----------



## Orne (Feb 23, 1999)

If someone kitted a -D in scale with the four-foot shooting minature Greg Jein built for the show, it's feasible then.

But that's as likely to happen as a 1/350 scale Borg cube.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Lon, the D is about twice as long as the TOS. Here's how big the TOS, A, B and D Enterprises would be in 1/350 scale, compared to a 6-foot tall man: 










Keep in mind the D would be about 5 feet _wide _as well as 6 feet long!


----------



## Sci-Fi-Modeler (Mar 22, 2005)

I really would love to see them make the "D". They could still make the "D" in 1/350 scale but make it TWO seperate Kits that can go together to make up the final model. Making the Engineering Section and Neck with the Engines. Calling it the "Battle Bridge Option" or something like that and making it a -Stand Alone- Kit. Then they could also make a "Saucer Section" as a seperate -Stand Alone- Kit with the Landing Pad Option for display.

Yes that would work out really very nicely I think. You could have One or the Other or Both. Putting them together to make giant "MEGA" sized Kit if you had the room. if you wanted. And thus keeping Down Both Size and Cost as well. That Could work out Really well Too.

HEY if they end up doing that I want Credit for the idea , okay. .....  

...Carl....



.


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Aw, John... all your picture did was renew my yearning for a 1/350 TOS Enterprise... your little blue man, were he not so duty-bound to remain saluting, could just reach out and grab it... 

Dan


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Sci-Fi-Modeler said:


> ...They could still make the "D" in 1/350 scale but make it TWO seperate Kits that can go together to make up the final model...


They could start out with the 1/350 Ent-D Warp Nacelle kit. That would be about 30" long by 8" wide and cost about $100. Then produce the saucer in "easy to afford" pie-shaped sections. :freak:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Sci-Fi-Modeler said:


> Wasn't there something someplace about an Enterprise 1701-D in the works somewhere. Well I thought there was anyway. Perhaps i'm just wishing Too Hard then. After all the "D" is my Next all time Favorite Star Trek Star Ship you know. But perhaps they really are listening and will hear my plea and they will make the Enterprise "Galaxy Class" in 1/350 scale also.
> 
> And i'm gonna want to see a BORG CUBE to go with it
> 
> ...


 
I do believe that the 6 foot studio model of the 'D' that was created for ST:TNG is in fact 1/350 scale.

A cool pic would be for someone to finish the refit kit and photograph it next to the TNG model.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

John, where are the C and E???

I wanna 1/350 Ent-C...and a bigger house to show it off...


----------



## Prosta (Mar 23, 2005)

*Ship size*

I posted this in another thread.
Awesome site for making comparisons
You can drag the ships around to compair

http://www.merzo.net/index.html

Check the 1X tab for Federation ships


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Thanks John, But WHERE does the NX Fit into that Chart?

JOHN/LON


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

I love the Godzilla at the bottom of the page!

John


----------

